# Bad vibration above 20mph



## singlecamsam (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guy and gals, I guess this is my introduction to the forum/request for urgent help. yesterday i replaced the carrier assembly in my 06 gto, along with the driver side axle shaft and installed a prothane six shooter. Is there a procedure for alignment of all these parts? I marked everything when i took it off. But its hard to match those marks with the new parts. Any ideas or input is greatly appreciated. 

btw, i did search for a few hours for info but came up with nothing on the subject or procedure


----------

